

TIOBE(June): Haskell is rapidly approaching the top 20 - gmcabrita
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci

======
route66
And COBOL is also not far away!

Every time I look at this index (probably too often) I cannot fail to notice
that the variance for all languages below the 3rd place is so enormous (VB.NET
from 29 to 12 thanks to 0.78 percent of something) that this list is nothing
more than a collection of footnotes to Java and C.

Maybe that's even realistic.

------
hoodoof
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/2010/12/haskell-
researche...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/2010/12/haskell-researchers-
announce-discovery.html)

------
ddon
Strange, but what Logo is doing in this list :)

~~~
hoodoof
"GUN LOGO PROGRAMMER REQUIRED"

Must have strong turtle skills. Excellent theoretical knowledge required of
pen up, pen down.

Only the best need apply!

